# Bulk order of Tivo Mini (seven)



## psychic99 (Aug 21, 2015)

Folks,

I am "new" to Tivo Roamio because I have had W7MC-ware for 4+ years and I just jumped on the Roamio deal, currently FiOS/Cablecard, so I know the activation drill and have had 3 generations of Tivos. I am happy to be back. 

The issue I have is I have 7 Xbox extenders that I will be moving to Tivo Mini.

I can currently get v1 for $100 on Amazon, where v2 going for some more $$$. I really don't need v2 but I was wondering if you folks are aware of any dealers that would give me a discount for v1 or v2 if I purchased 7 in one shot--else I will go for the v1 or trickle buy the v2.

BTW - When I spoke to Tivo they wanted to charge me $150 for each which I told them that was preposterous when I can get them from Amazon for $20+ less, and they said they have no v1 kicking around (which I also don't believe). In any case it is what it is...

I am sad I missed the sellout.woot sale, but selling all my Xboxes will ease the pain 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

psychic99 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am "new" to Tivo Roamio because I have had W7MC-ware for 4+ years and I just jumped on the Roamio deal, currently FiOS/Cablecard, so I know the activation drill and have had 3 generations of Tivos. I am happy to be back.
> 
> ...


FWIW I believe the Woot sale had a limit of three Mini's per customer.

I think there's a good chance that you will find the V1 offered at a discount (whether new or refurb) again some time soon. If you are willing to bide your time you could still snag a deal. Otherwise AFAIK you will probably have to haggle if you want a bulk order discount from a retailer.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

psychic99 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am "new" to Tivo Roamio because I have had W7MC-ware for 4+ years and I just jumped on the Roamio deal, currently FiOS/Cablecard, so I know the activation drill and have had 3 generations of Tivos. I am happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You might try a search on Ebay for the new minis. There is a guy in PA who is selling the V2's for $130 but he had been selling them for $124 until about a week ago. If you are not in PA(sales tax), you might send him an email/ question if he would give you a discount if you buy 7 units or just offfer him $xxx per for 7 units. I bought one from him about 2 weeks ago and it was new and is working fine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Mini-S...e-RF-Remote-/381022354922?hash=item58b6b3bdea


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

You could also try camelcamelcamel and set up a watch on the Amazon price. I got my V2 mini for $125 from Amazon.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I bought 6 V2 Mini boxes for $110.00, each, with shipping included. I bought them from forum member Davisadm. He is a TiVo authorized dealer in Southern California and I am located in New York, so I didn't have to pay any taxes.


----------



## psychic99 (Aug 21, 2015)

TazExprez said:


> I bought 6 V2 Mini boxes for $110.00, each, with shipping included. I bought them from forum member Davisadm. He is a TiVo authorized dealer in Southern California and I am located in New York, so I didn't have to pay any taxes.


Do you have his contact info? Since I am a "new" member I am not allowed to PM yet...

Thanks!


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

psychic99 said:


> Do you have his contact info? Since I am a "new" member I am not allowed to PM yet...
> 
> Thanks!


I just sent you a PM with his email.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I was looking over my emails and found his telephone number and just sent that to you.


----------



## psychic99 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the information... I'll report back on the experience. I have already ordered my Cablecard from Verizon since I want to transition over from W7MC (WAF ) for a month or so while I get the Minis working properly. Good news it won't interfere w/ my current setup.


----------



## psziel (Aug 24, 2015)

hi, would it be possible to send me the info also? i cant PM yet either.
thanks!!!



TazExprez said:


> I just sent you a PM with his email.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

psziel said:


> hi, would it be possible to send me the info also? i cant PM yet either.
> thanks!!!


I just sent you the PM.


----------



## rnaude241 (Sep 12, 2015)

I need to order a few as well. I think v2 is what I will be buying as the prices for V1's went back up.


----------

